# Hi all



## meece (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all,

Thought I would join and say hello, seeing as I have been lurking looking at all your lovely mice for ages. I'm Lisa, I live in Shropshire in the UK and amongst the many animals here I have 6 gorgeous mice (but would really love to add some satins and curly mice!)

Look forward to getting to know you (and your mice  )

Lisa x


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello Lisa!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Lisa, and welcome


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello and :welcome


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hi lisa welcome to the forum


----------

